# Electric blanket problem



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had our electric blankets out in the van to air the beds before heading off this weekend.

However I discovered one of them wasn't heating at all, though the light was on, on the control.

When I hold it up to the light I can see that there is a wire inside the blanket leading from the 'entry point' for the electricity, and there's another wire, close by, apparently ending in no-man's land. Should these both be connected to the entry point'?

I think it's probably destined for the bin, but I just want to know how it _should_ be. I'm thinking I'm probably lucky the van didn't burn down!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

If in doubt - dump it ! they are so cheap to replace that repairs are not a viable option !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ironically I have just fixed ours. One side was not heating but it turned out to be a contact inside the switch.
Bent the spring contacts and voila .............. heat.

I personally would connect the wires but then I have only a 6 year electrical apprenticeship behind me and not a 6 week cvq or qvc or cqv certification or whatever it's called now.

I hate the throw away society and I also hate the 'only' when talking money.


Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Bin it - today


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

buy a replacement and send the old one to raynipper. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

cabby said:


> buy a replacement and send the old one to raynipper. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Well, I've ordered a new one from Amazon (I'm not really competent to attempt any repair) but I don;t think raynipper now needs mine!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JWW said:


> Well, I've ordered a new one from Amazon (I'm not really competent to attempt any repair) but I don't think raynipper now needs mine!


If you do decide to send it to him, please advise all members not to buy one from eBay for a while!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Is he a big ebay fan?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry did my best to get you some stock. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

